# classical pieces for 3 violins and piano



## kszkstudent (May 27, 2020)

I have been looking for a piece to play with some friends for 3 violins and a piano from the classical period, but I'm having trouble finding any. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://imslp.org/wiki/Category:For_3_violins,_piano
Hősök emlékére (Gáty, Zoltán)
Ouverture des Marionettes, Op.105 (Gurlitt, Cornelius)
Les papillons (Hellmesberger Sr., Joseph)
Sérènade humoristique à l'espagnole (Léonard, Hubert)
Serenade (Hellmesberger Jr., Joseph)
Serenata (Eichberg, Julius)
Sommerlust, Op.17 (Schumann, Karl)
Symphonie Concertante, Op.198 (Dancla, Charles)
Zigeunermusik, Op.36 (Mohr, Hermann)


----------



## kszkstudent (May 27, 2020)

thank you for the suggestions, but all of those pieces are from the romantic period..


----------

